# Variante Omicron: in arrivo dose booster specifica.



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2021)

Come comunicato da Moderna verrà sviluppata un’apposita dose di richiamo booster, efficace contro la nuova variante Omicron (sudafricana) che sta terrorizzando il mondo e ha fatto crollare le borse.
Nota simile per Pfizer, già al lavoro per una nuova versione del vaccino. Ma per Pfizer ci vorranno almeno 100 giorni.

Notizie precedenti:








Covid: release sudafricana fa paura. Italia stop voli. Israele emergenza



Come annunciato in pompa magna da La Stampa, la nuova variante (più correttamente release NDR) sudafricana del Covid (che elude i vaccini) si sta già diffondendo a macchia d'olio. Israele, la nazione più vaccinata del pianeta, è ad un passo dall'emergenza. Come già riferito, è un virus...





www.milanworld.net


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Moderna verrà sviluppata un’apposita dose di richiamo booster, efficace contro la nuova variante Omicron (sudafricana) che sta terrorizzando il mondo e ha fatto crollare le borse.
> Nota simile per Pfizer è già al lavoro per una nuova versione del vaccino. Ma per Pfizer ci vorranno almeno 100 giorni.


Quindi tra 3 mesi o meno via alla 4 dose  ma a chi può giovare?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Novembre 2021)

rispondo qui alla risposta al mio post perchè è stato appena chiuso l'altro topic

aver studiato non rende assolutamente piu onesti ne intelligenti (anche se in teoria lo studio dovrebbe allenare il cervello ma quello vabbè è un discorso a se) però rende di sicuro piu preparati sull'argomento in questioe..almeno questo me lo passerete


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Moderna verrà sviluppata un’apposita dose di richiamo booster, efficace contro la nuova variante Omicron (sudafricana) che sta terrorizzando il mondo e ha fatto crollare le borse.
> Nota simile per Pfizer, già al lavoro per una nuova versione del vaccino. Ma per Pfizer ci vorranno almeno 100 giorni.
> 
> Notizie precedenti:
> ...


omicron persei 8. chi si ricorda cos'è?

100 giorni per aggiustare il vaccino... avevano detto 2 settimane per fare queste cose.... ahahahahahh


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> rispondo qui alla risposta al mio post perchè è stato appena chiuso l'altro topic
> 
> aver studiato non rende assolutamente piu onesti ne intelligenti (anche se in teoria lo studio dovrebbe allenare il cervello ma quello vabbè è un discorso a se) però rende di sicuro piu preparati sull'argomento in questioe..almeno questo me lo passerete


se poi son preparati ma dicono quello che gli fa comodo....... io non mi fido di nessuno.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Moderna verrà sviluppata un’apposita dose di richiamo booster, efficace contro la nuova variante Omicron (sudafricana) che sta terrorizzando il mondo e ha fatto crollare le borse.
> Nota simile per Pfizer, già al lavoro per una nuova versione del vaccino. Ma per Pfizer ci vorranno almeno 100 giorni.
> 
> Notizie precedenti:
> ...


Fortunatamente la tecnologia ad mRNA è abbastanza flessibile


----------



## __king george__ (27 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se poi son preparati ma dicono quello che gli fa comodo....... io non mi fido di nessuno.


logicamente di cose "sporche" ce ne sono tante però di qui a dire che c'è un complotto globale che hanno inventat un virus (per quale motivo?) poi hanno creato i vaccini che però vanno continuamente rifatti (anche qui per quale motivo?) ce ne passa...

e poi i creatori del virus non sarebbero a rischio di prenderlo anche loro e le loro famiglie? la risposta ovviamente è NO perchè avranno un antidoto segreto che non danno..

vi rendete conto che siamo alla stregua di un romanzo o della trama di un videogioco?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (27 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Moderna verrà sviluppata un’apposita dose di richiamo booster, efficace contro la nuova variante Omicron (sudafricana) che sta terrorizzando il mondo e ha fatto crollare le borse.
> Nota simile per Pfizer, già al lavoro per una nuova versione del vaccino. Ma per Pfizer ci vorranno almeno 100 giorni.
> 
> Notizie precedenti:
> ...


Va tutto benissimo, pazzo chi ci vede del marcio.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Quindi tra 3 mesi o meno via alla 4 dose  ma a chi può giovare?


A nessuno giova. Sei un novacs fascio antibinario.
Stanno facendo il massimo per salvarci!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> logicamente di cose "sporche" ce ne sono tante però di qui a dire che c'è un complotto globale che hanno inventat un virus (per quale motivo?) poi hanno creato i vaccini che però vanno continuamente rifatti (anche qui per quale motivo?) ce ne passa...
> 
> e poi i creatori del virus non sarebbero a rischio di prenderlo anche loro e le loro famiglie? la risposta ovviamente è NO perchè avranno un antidoto segreto che non danno..
> 
> vi rendete conto che siamo alla stregua di un romanzo o della trama di un videogioco?


non sono di quella parrocchia.
dico solo che chi va in tv a dire la sua può essere anche dio in terra ma tanto parla per interessi personali. quindi sono inaffidabili e non vanno ascoltati.
chi comanda non va di certo in tv a dir boiate.....


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> rispondo qui alla risposta al mio post perchè è stato appena chiuso l'altro topic
> 
> aver studiato non rende assolutamente piu onesti ne intelligenti (anche se in teoria lo studio dovrebbe allenare il cervello ma quello vabbè è un discorso a se) però rende di sicuro piu preparati sull'argomento in questioe..almeno questo me lo passerete


Luoghi comuni su luoghi comuni. Ancora siamo a laurea uguale sapienza? Dio mio…
Comunque i virostar possono aver studiato anche 10 anni ma hanno perso tutta la credibilità e dignità in soli 2 anni. Quindi vedi tu che espertoni.
Conosco laureati che non sanno manco esprimersi in italiano. Medici laureati che non sanno manco diagnosticare un’influenza. Ma dai


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Va tutto benissimo, pazzo chi ci vede del marcio.


Dai sei un complottistah


----------



## Kayl (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Luoghi comuni su luoghi comuni. Ancora siamo a laurea uguale sapienza? Dio mio…
> Comunque i virostar possono aver studiato anche 10 anni ma hanno perso tutta la credibilità e dignità in soli 2 anni. Quindi vedi tu che espertoni.
> Conosco laureati che non sanno manco esprimersi in italiano. Medici laureati che non sanno manco diagnosticare un’influenza. Ma dai


paese con il Q.I. medio più alto al mondo nel 1939: Germania. Non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## raducioiu (27 Novembre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> logicamente di cose "sporche" ce ne sono tante però di qui a dire che c'è un complotto globale che hanno inventat un virus (per quale motivo?) poi hanno creato i vaccini che però vanno continuamente rifatti (anche qui per quale motivo?) ce ne passa...
> 
> e poi i creatori del virus non sarebbero a rischio di prenderlo anche loro e le loro famiglie? la risposta ovviamente è NO perchè avranno un antidoto segreto che non danno..
> 
> vi rendete conto che siamo alla stregua di un romanzo o della trama di un videogioco?



Senza voler per forza avallare teorie complottiste, ma solo per far notare che non sarebbero assurde, se fossimo nel 1933 sembrerebbe da pazzi credere che il governo tedesco abbia incendiato o facilitato l'incendio del Reichstag per proclamare poi lo stato di emergenza e limitare i diritti dei propri cittadini.
Nel 1939 sembrerebbe da pazzi pensare che il governo tedesco abbia fatto assaltare una propria stazione radio da propri soldati travestiti da soldati polacchi per avere un pretesto per invadere la Polonia.
Sembrebbero proprio le trame di un film o di un romanzo o di un videogioco.



Kayl ha scritto:


> paese con il Q.I. medio più alto al mondo nel 1939: Germania. Non c'è altro da dire.


.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> paese con il Q.I. medio più alto al mondo nel 1939: Germania. Non c'è altro da dire.


Era tutto un complotto dei complottistih


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)




----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Novembre 2021)

La variante africana è solo la nuova frontiera del terrorismo mediatico


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Novembre 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La variante africana è solo la nuova frontiera del terrorismo mediatico


E qualcuno pensava davvero che con sti "vaccini" sperimentali ed obsoleti ne saremmo usciti, intanto ciucciamoci pure un altro paio d'anni tra locchedauns , siringhe e varianti sempre più mortali secondo la narrazione di draghi e le sue bimbe


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

*La Rai: pensavamo di passare un Natale tranquillo ma la situazione è improvvisamente degenerata. *


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Rai: pensavamo di passare un Natale tranquillo ma la situazione è improvvisamente degenerata. *


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Rai: pensavamo di passare un Natale tranquillo ma la situazione è improvvisamente degenerata. *


----------



## Kaw (27 Novembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> omicron persei 8. chi si ricorda cos'è?


L'ho pensato subito








Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Moderna verrà sviluppata un’apposita dose di richiamo booster, efficace contro la nuova variante Omicron (sudafricana) che sta terrorizzando il mondo e ha fatto crollare le borse.
> Nota simile per Pfizer, già al lavoro per una nuova versione del vaccino. Ma per Pfizer ci vorranno almeno 100 giorni.
> 
> Notizie precedenti:
> ...


Che succede se, tra qualche mese, le miliardi di dosi che abbiamo fatto saranno del tutto inutili perchè questa variante diverrà predominante?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Luoghi comuni su luoghi comuni. Ancora siamo a laurea uguale sapienza? Dio mio…
> Comunque i virostar possono aver studiato anche 10 anni ma hanno perso tutta la credibilità e dignità in soli 2 anni. Quindi vedi tu che espertoni.
> Conosco laureati che non sanno manco esprimersi in italiano. Medici laureati che non sanno manco diagnosticare un’influenza. Ma dai


Immagino che se un giorno avrai bisogno di cure (ti auguro mai) non andrai in ospedale a farti curare da questi medic aureati lestofanti, ma chiederai al tuo meccanico di fiducia o al salumiere del supermercato oppure un bel sondaggio tra gli amici del bar, quelli si che ti dicono le cose giuste


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Luoghi comuni su luoghi comuni. Ancora siamo a laurea uguale sapienza? Dio mio…
> Comunque i virostar possono aver studiato anche 10 anni ma hanno perso tutta la credibilità e dignità in soli 2 anni. Quindi vedi tu che espertoni.
> Conosco laureati che non sanno manco esprimersi in italiano. Medici laureati che non sanno manco diagnosticare un’influenza. Ma dai


In effetti Mengele, che aveva due lauree, deve essere considerato un luminare ed una persona assolutamente capace


----------



## JoKeR (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Rai: pensavamo di passare un Natale tranquillo ma la situazione è improvvisamente degenerata. *


Con 610 circa terapie intensive occupate (anno scorso senza vaccino 3500 circa) direi proprio che la situazione è degenerata.
Per non parlare dei ricoveri ordinari, circa un ottavo..


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Rai: pensavamo di passare un Natale tranquillo ma la situazione è improvvisamente degenerata. *


Improvvisamente ed INASPETTATAMENTE dopo elezioni e G20


----------



## sunburn (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Luoghi comuni su luoghi comuni. Ancora siamo a laurea uguale sapienza? Dio mio…
> Comunque i virostar possono aver studiato anche 10 anni ma hanno perso tutta la credibilità e dignità in soli 2 anni. Quindi vedi tu che espertoni.
> Conosco laureati che non sanno manco esprimersi in italiano. Medici laureati che non sanno manco diagnosticare un’influenza. Ma dai


Ma il fatto che ci siano medici che non sanno diagnosticare un’influenza non significa che chiunque possa diagnosticare un’influenza.
Obiettivamente, secondo te quante persone hanno realmente letto i vari studi scientifici pubblicati fino a ora?
Già solo il fatto che siano tutti pubblicati in inglese in Italia taglia fuori dalle possibilità di comprensione un buon 70% della popolazione. Se poi ci aggiungiamo terminologia tecnica, capacità di lettura dei dati, descrizione del metodo, ecc quanti restano?
Quindi, la quasi totalità delle opinioni espresse si basa su “conoscenze” nella migliore delle ipotesi filtrate da “esperti” prima e dai giornalisti che riportano il parere degli “esperti” poi, nella peggiore delle ipotesi una persona qualunque che legge due righe di abstract ed elabora una teoria.

Insomma, si tratta di argomenti tecnici che non possono essere oggetto di un dibattito che sia al tempo stesso pubblico e proficuo. E su questo i primi ad aver toppato sono stati gli addetti ai lavori.
Trattandosi comunque di questioni che riguardano anche la salute personale, si pone il problema di dare le informazioni necessarie. La soluzione al problema è semplicissima ed è quella che si adotta quotidianamente da sempre quando si tratta di interventi o trattamenti medici: si spiega la situazione nelle sue linee essenziali, con parole semplici e di uso comune senza scendere in particolari tecnici che, non solo non possono essere compresi da chiunque, ma rischiano di confondere la persona interessata e indurla a esprimere un consenso viziato dall’errata comprensione dell’intervento o trattamento.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Immagino che se un giorno avrai bisogno di cure (ti auguro mai) non andrai in ospedale a farti curare da questi medic aureati lestofanti, ma chiederai al tuo meccanico di fiducia o al salumiere del supermercato oppure un bel sondaggio tra gli amici del bar, quelli si che ti dicono le cose giuste


Io sono figlio di medico e in questo ambiente ci sono cresciuto caro mio. Tu non sai manco di che parli e stai pontificando e supponi che io sia un troglodita. Se tu invece, leggessi bene cosa ho scritto, tra l’altro in risposta ad un preciso commento, capiresti che mi riferivo al fatto che laureato non vuol dire sempre genio e competente. È chiaro o vuoi che ti faccia un disegnino. Da certi medici che conosco io, non mi farei mai toccare e lo dico con cognizione di causa.
Io ti ho sempre stimato come utente ma su questo argomento è impossibile parlare con te, sei partito per la tangente completamente…


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che ci siano medici che non sanno diagnosticare un’influenza non significa che chiunque possa diagnosticare un’influenza.
> Obiettivamente, secondo te quante persone hanno realmente letto i vari studi scientifici pubblicati fino a ora?
> Già solo il fatto che siano tutti pubblicati in inglese in Italia taglia fuori dalle possibilità di comprensione un buon 70% della popolazione. Se poi ci aggiungiamo terminologia tecnica, capacità di lettura dei dati, descrizione del metodo, ecc quanti restano?
> Quindi, la quasi totalità delle opinioni espresse si basa su “conoscenze” nella migliore delle ipotesi filtrate da “esperti” prima e dai giornalisti che riportano il parere degli “esperti” poi, nella peggiore delle ipotesi una persona qualunque che legge due righe di abstract ed elabora una teoria.
> ...


Qui stiamo andando oltre: se uno dice seguiamo tizio perché ha studiato ecc io ti dico semplicemente che non sempre se uno ha studiato è competente e merita credibilità. Le virostar non hanno più credibilità ne dignità


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In effetti Mengele, che aveva due lauree, deve essere considerato un luminare ed una persona assolutamente capace


Certo!! Vai dal tuo meccanicohhhh che ti aiuta


----------



## Sam (27 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> In effetti Mengele, che aveva due lauree, deve essere considerato un luminare ed una persona assolutamente capace


Beh considerando come gli americani abbiano attinto a piene mani dai suoi studi, così come da quelli dell'unità 731, la dice lunga su quanto Mengele, o il suo omologo nipponico Shiro Ishi, fossero stupidi o ignoranti.

Pazzo e disturbato, sicuramente sì. Assassino anche. Ma ignorante o incapace no.


----------



## sunburn (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo andando oltre: se uno dice seguiamo tizio perché ha studiato ecc io ti dico semplicemente che non sempre se uno ha studiato è competente e merita credibilità. Le virostar non hanno più credibilità ne dignità


Sinceramente, in ambito accademico molti degli “esperti” iper-presenzialisti io neanche li conoscevo. 
A dirla tutta, di alcuni non sapevo neanche dell’esistenza.
In generale, io non ho mai preso in particolare considerazione nessuna opinione espressa da un medico specializzato in X sulla specializzazione Y: un luminare della cardiologia non tiene congressi su interventi ortopedici.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, in ambito accademico molti degli “esperti” iper-presenzialisti io neanche li conoscevo.
> A dirla tutta, di alcuni non sapevo neanche dell’esistenza.
> In generale, io non ho mai preso in particolare considerazione nessuna opinione espressa da un medico specializzato in X sulla specializzazione Y: un luminare della cardiologia non tiene congressi su interventi ortopedici.


Siamo d’accordo


----------



## mandraghe (27 Novembre 2021)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh considerando come gli americani abbiano attinto a piene mani dai suoi studi, così come da quelli dell'unità 731, la dice lunga su quanto Mengele, o il suo omologo nipponico Shiro Ishi, fossero stupidi o ignoranti.
> 
> Pazzo e disturbato, sicuramente sì. Assassino anche. Ma ignorante o incapace no.




Cose che sapevo, anche Von Braun, invece di essere considerato un criminale di guerra, venne portato negli States e diventò il padre del programma spaziale.

Ma il punto è un altro: tu ti faresti curare da uno come Mengele? Io sinceramente no.


----------



## Sam (27 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sinceramente, in ambito accademico molti degli “esperti” iper-presenzialisti io neanche li conoscevo.
> A dirla tutta, di alcuni non sapevo neanche dell’esistenza.
> In generale, io non ho mai preso in particolare considerazione nessuna opinione espressa da un medico specializzato in X sulla specializzazione Y: *un luminare della cardiologia non tiene congressi su interventi ortopedici.*


Questa frase mi ha ricordato di Socrates


----------



## Sam (27 Novembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Cose che sapevo, anche Von Braun, invece di essere considerato un criminale di guerra, venne portato negli States e diventò il padre del programma spaziale.
> 
> Ma il punto è un altro: tu ti faresti curare da uno come Mengele? Io sinceramente no.


Certamente no, però non lo definirei mai incapace. Lo definirei per quello che è: un pazzo criminale da sbattere in cella buttando via la chiave.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Novembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il fatto che ci siano medici che non sanno diagnosticare un’influenza non significa che chiunque possa diagnosticare un’influenza.
> Obiettivamente, secondo te quante persone hanno realmente letto i vari studi scientifici pubblicati fino a ora?
> Già solo il fatto che siano tutti pubblicati in inglese in Italia taglia fuori dalle possibilità di comprensione un buon 70% della popolazione. Se poi ci aggiungiamo terminologia tecnica, capacità di lettura dei dati, descrizione del metodo, ecc quanti restano?
> Quindi, la quasi totalità delle opinioni espresse si basa su “conoscenze” nella migliore delle ipotesi filtrate da “esperti” prima e dai giornalisti che riportano il parere degli “esperti” poi, nella peggiore delle ipotesi una persona qualunque che legge due righe di abstract ed elabora una teoria.
> ...


Sicuramente Bisogna portare rispetto per quella professione, quella dello scienziato (e ci metto tutti nel calderone dal medico al virologo) che ha passato magari 20 ore al giorno in laboratorio a lavorare per capire che cosa diamine di mostro abbiamo davanti, magari con chissà quanti agenti patogeni. E' un lavoro che rispetto tanto ed è giusto che sia cosi, a differenza dei politici che non fanno nulla. Il problema è che molti pensavano che gli scienziati fossero tutti uguali, un monolito. Gli scienziati sono uguali e tutti si basano su dati oggettivi attraverso metodi scientifici dove non c'è spazio alla interpretazione personale, ma da quello che ho capito è che con questa crisi molti" scienziati" hanno lasciato l'abito del monaco per vestire quello del politico. Forse alcuni hanno pensato bene di sfruttare questa crisi per tornaconto personale e mangiar polpette il più possibile. Questi personaggi, chiamati dai media in tv e nei giornali, sono finiti nel vortice del "cambiare opinione ogni to giorni" "andare a sensazioni" "Contraddizioni "... tutto questo porta una confusione generale nelle persone che già di loro sono depresse. 

Lo stiamo vedendo proprio ora con questa nuova variante come questi "esperti" che stanno uscendo dicendo tutto ed il contrario di tutto, e di fatto creando ancora una volta confusione nella popolazione.

Un conto io tifoo nel forum del Milan che tiro il pessimismo a gogo con tanto di teorie complottische che tanto il messaggio sarà recapitato solo a una micro parte. Un conto sono gli esperti che parlano davanti a milione di persone e che rischiano di condizionare tutti. C'è davvero bisogno di dire sì a tutti questi "Inviti" ogni giorno? Evidentemente l'odore delle polpette in questa storia è troppo forte per rifiutare.


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Rai: pensavamo di passare un Natale tranquillo ma la situazione è improvvisamente degenerata. *


Ahaha va be dai. È un circo comunque, non tanto la cosa in se del covid che muta ecc (pare sian cose abbastanza ordinarie per un coronavirus), ma questa accozzaglia di imbecilli che fan dichiarazioni senza capo ne coda e da bambini dell’asilo.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Come comunicato da Moderna verrà sviluppata un’apposita dose di richiamo booster, efficace contro la nuova variante Omicron (sudafricana) che sta terrorizzando il mondo e ha fatto crollare le borse.
> Nota simile per Pfizer, già al lavoro per una nuova versione del vaccino. Ma per Pfizer ci vorranno almeno 100 giorni.
> 
> Notizie precedenti:
> ...


Tra non molto dovremo passare la revisione come le automobili(ma ogni 5 mesi) per avere quel benedetto timbro sul libretto di circolazione.


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo andando oltre: se uno dice seguiamo tizio perché ha studiato ecc io ti dico semplicemente che non sempre se uno ha studiato è competente e merita credibilità. Le virostar non hanno più credibilità ne dignità


Piccoko OT: lo sto vivendo sulla mia pelle, da 6-7 mesi ho un problrma di salute, avro visto 15-16 medici, la meta dei quali mi han dato l’impressione di non sapere neanche da che parte sono girati. Quindi non stento a credere questa cosa che hai detto.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Bisogna portare rispetto per quella professione, quella dello scienziato (e ci metto tutti nel calderone dal medico al virologo) che ha passato magari 20 ore al giorno in laboratorio a lavorare per capire che cosa diamine di mostro abbiamo davanti, magari con chissà quanti agenti patogeni. E' un lavoro che rispetto tanto ed è giusto che sia cosi, a differenza dei politici che non fanno nulla. Il problema è che molti pensavano che gli scienziati fossero tutti uguali, un monolito. Gli scienziati sono uguali e tutti si basano su dati oggettivi attraverso metodi scientifici dove non c'è spazio alla interpretazione personale, ma da quello che ho capito è che con questa crisi molti" scienziati" hanno lasciato l'abito del monaco per vestire quello del politico. Forse alcuni hanno pensato bene di sfruttare questa crisi per tornaconto personale e mangiar polpette il più possibile. Questi personaggi, chiamati dai media in tv e nei giornali, sono finiti nel vortice del "cambiare opinione ogni to giorni" "andare a sensazioni" "Contraddizioni "... tutto questo porta una confusione generale nelle persone che già di loro sono depresse.
> 
> Lo stiamo vedendo proprio ora con questa nuova variante come questi "esperti" che stanno uscendo dicendo tutto ed il contrario di tutto, e di fatto creando ancora una volta confusione nella popolazione.
> 
> Un conto io tifoo nel forum del Milan che tiro il pessimismo a gogo con tanto di teorie complottische che tanto il messaggio sarà recapitato solo a una micro parte. Un conto sono gli esperti che parlano davanti a milione di persone e che rischiano di condizionare tutti. C'è davvero bisogno di dire sì a tutti questi "Inviti" ogni giorno? Evidentemente l'odore delle polpette in questa storia è troppo forte per rifiutare.



Hai ragione
Il problema è aver dato la prima dose alle virostar, ovvio che poi ne abbiano voluta sempre di più, sono esseri umani.

La fama divora quasi tutti.

Pensa che tanti ci vanno pure gratis, non tutte le virostar sono pagate.

Comunque in TV a raccontar qualcosa ci devi andare se accetti, e da qui son venuti fuori tutti i misunderstending, dubito che il fruitore medio di TV sappia capire quando il medico del caso stia facendo previsioni più o meno plausibili o stia parlando di cose oggettive


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Rai: pensavamo di passare un Natale tranquillo ma la situazione è improvvisamente degenerata. *



Dura la vita del complottista. Troppo lavoro e mal remunerato.

Date retta, scegliete un impiego da benpensanti, sarete sempre liberi dal peccato e sicuri da ogni turbamento.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Piccoko OT: lo sto vivendo sulla mia pelle, da 6-7 mesi ho un problrma di salute, avro visto 15-16 medici, la meta dei quali mi han dato l’impressione di non sapere neanche da che parte sono girati. Quindi non stento a credere questa cosa che hai detto.


Ovvio.

Ricordo quando la gente pochi mesi fa scriveva allibita che fosse incredibile che nel 2021 stessimo affrontando una pandemia più o meno come si faceva 100 anni fa.
Solo chi non segue questi argomenti pensa che la medicina sia a livelli del saper tutto.

Penso che in una scala da 1 a 100, se cento anni fa eravamo a livello 10, adesso saremo forse a 30.

Ne abbiamo di strada da fare.


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ovvio.
> 
> Ricordo quando la gente pochi mesi fa scriveva allibita che fosse incredibile che nel 2021 stessimo affrontando una pandemia più o meno come si faceva 100 anni fa.
> Solo chi non segue questi argomenti pensa che la medicina sia a livelli del saper tutto.
> ...


Mi fai venire a mente cio che mi e stato detto da 2 medici “purtroppo la medicina ancora non arriva dappertutto, non esistono esami diagnostici per molte patologie”. Figuriamoci se esistono metodi efficaci per debellare una pandemia che succede una volta ogni mai.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Mi fai venire a mente cio che mi e stato detto da 2 medici “purtroppo la medicina ancora non arriva dappertutto, non esistono esami diagnostici per molte patologie”. Figuriamoci se esistono metodi efficaci per debellare una pandemia che succede una volta ogni mai.



A me lo diceva mio nonno già 15 anni fa, quindi figurati, era abbastanza palese per chiunque un minimo acuto.

Oh, invece mia nonna già 20 anni fa mi diceva sempre che stavano di nuovo dividendo ricchi e poveri.
Mazza aveva ragione, ricchi sempre piu ricchi e classe media sempre più povera.

Saggezza bergamasca @cris , tu dovresti conoscerla


----------



## pazzomania (27 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Mi fai venire a mente cio che mi e stato detto da 2 medici “purtroppo la medicina ancora non arriva dappertutto, non esistono esami diagnostici per molte patologie”. Figuriamoci se esistono metodi efficaci per debellare una pandemia che succede una volta ogni mai.


Calcola che anche un semplice colon irritabile che milioni di persone hanno 
non lo diagnostichi direttamente, ma escludi tutto il resto.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Piccoko OT: lo sto vivendo sulla mia pelle, da 6-7 mesi ho un problrma di salute, avro visto 15-16 medici, la meta dei quali mi han dato l’impressione di non sapere neanche da che parte sono girati. Quindi non stento a credere questa cosa che hai detto.


Ma è così c’è poco da fare. Come in tutti i campi.
Ma ormai col covid la testa di molti è andata a farsi benedire..tutto ciò che è scienziahahhh è verità assoluta, un dogma da seguire ciecamente.
Sapessi cosa ho visto io..


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

cris ha scritto:


> Ahaha va be dai. È un circo comunque, non tanto la cosa in se del covid che muta ecc (pare sian cose abbastanza ordinarie per un coronavirus), ma questa accozzaglia di imbecilli che fan dichiarazioni senza capo ne coda e da bambini dell’asilo.


Ormai è una pagliacciata bella e buona. Che non provino a mettere restrizioni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ormai è una pagliacciata bella e buona. *Che non provino a mettere restrizioni*



Approfittatene ora per fare l'ultimo giro dei negozi e comprare i regali di Natale


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Calcola che anche un semplice colon irritabile che milioni di persone hanno
> non lo diagnostichi direttamente, ma escludi tutto il resto.


Diagnosi differenziale. Credimi non è roba per tutti


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Approfittatene ora per fare l'ultimo giro dei negozi e comprare i regali di Natale


Sono pure vaccinato. Se chiudono non rispetterò nessuna limitazione e farò di tutto per non fare la terza dose


----------



## Dirty Harry (27 Novembre 2021)

Lo dico con il massimo rispetto per le idee di tutti, ma ho la sensazione che immaginare che dietro a questa vicenda ci sia chissà cosa sia solo un (umano e comprensibile) tentativo per non guardare ad una relatà che è molto più spaventosa.. A chiunque di noi, ovviamente, fa meno paura pensare che ci sia la mano dell'uomo dietro a tutto questo. Perché un complotto lo puoi affrontare e debellare. La natura, no. E putroppo, in questo caso, è con la natura (che abbia seguito il suo corso o che sia sfuggita di mano in qualche laboratorio) che abbiamo a che fare. Un virus che fa il suo iter di evoluzione, che cambia di continuo è un po' come un nemico che in guerra cambia continuamente tattica. Non sono ******* o irresponsabili quelli che cercano di combatterlo via via che le varianti si presentano. In questo caso, come in quello che ho usato come paragone, non si può fare altro che cercare di prevedere il prevedibile, e di reagire al meglio ai problemi via via che si presentino. Credo che si debba semplicemente sperare che la scienza riesca a ribattere colpo su colpo sinchè la guerra non sarà vinta. Nessuno può sapere se sarà presto o tardi, ma questa è, purtroppo la dura realtà. Anche perché non ci sono grandi alternative, o per meglio dire: ce n'è una sola, arrendersi e lasciare che la natura segua il suo corso. Ma non mi pare che sia nella natura dell'uomo né tantomeno nella nostra cultura. Dunque inutile sbeffeggiare gli scenziati o le istituzioni, serve solo a distruggere il morale e a renderci più vulnerabili


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono pure vaccinato. Se chiudono non rispetterò nessuna limitazione e farò di tutto per non fare la terza dose



Ora pare (pare) che questa nuova variante sia stata trovata anche in Germania e Olanda.
Per me ci potrebbe essere il tanto atteso (da Speranza e virologi vari) reset : ritornare indietro fino a marzo 2020.
Con la scusa del : "_è più contagiosa,ha millemila mutazioni,può bucare i vaccini e riempire nuovamente le TI_"

Magari con un mini lockdown natalizio (che tra l'altro qualcuno di noi già immaginava per questo natale,senza neanche essere a conoscenza di questa nuova variante),coprifuoco,mascherine e tutto.

E poi quando pfizer e moderna aggiorneranno il vaccino,salterà fuori una nuova suddivisione dei cittadini. Non più cittadini di Serie A e cittadini di serie B, ma :

- Cittadini di *serie A* con il vaccino aggiornato che potranno girare l'Italia in lungo e in largo.
- Cittadini di *serie B* con il vaccino "vecchio" che non potranno entrare in stadi,ristoranti,cinema,musei e teatri (un pò come succede ora per i "no vax" con l'entrata in vigore del supergreenpass)
- Cittadini di *serie C* che non potranno fare nulla,forse andare solamente in chiesa o a fare la spesa.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Novembre 2021)

Trovato il testimone per il booster


----------



## hakaishin (27 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora pare (pare) che questa nuova variante sia stata trovata anche in Germania e Olanda.
> Per me ci potrebbe essere il tanto atteso (da Speranza e virologi vari) reset : ritornare indietro fino a marzo 2020.
> Con la scusa del : "_è più contagiosa,ha millemila mutazioni,può bucare i vaccini e riempire nuovamente le TI_"
> 
> ...


È sicuro quello che tu prospetti. Il lochdaun ci sarà e finalmente potranno tornare a marzo 2020, continuo stato di emergenza, mascherine, salviamo il Natale la Pasqua e il ferragosto. Il carrozzone riparte. Il sogno bagnato di molti


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Approfittatene ora per fare l'ultimo giro dei negozi e comprare i regali di Natale


Vedo troppi assembramenti nel presepe....


----------



## gabri65 (27 Novembre 2021)

Dirty Harry ha scritto:


> Lo dico con il massimo rispetto per le idee di tutti, ma ho la sensazione che immaginare che dietro a questa vicenda ci sia chissà cosa sia solo un (umano e comprensibile) tentativo per non guardare ad una relatà che è molto più spaventosa.. A chiunque di noi, ovviamente, fa meno paura pensare che ci sia la mano dell'uomo dietro a tutto questo. Perché un complotto lo puoi affrontare e debellare. La natura, no. E putroppo, in questo caso, è con la natura (che abbia seguito il suo corso o che sia sfuggita di mano in qualche laboratorio) che abbiamo a che fare. Un virus che fa il suo iter di evoluzione, che cambia di continuo è un po' come un nemico che in guerra cambia continuamente tattica. Non sono ******* o irresponsabili quelli che cercano di combatterlo via via che le varianti si presentano. In questo caso, come in quello che ho usato come paragone, non si può fare altro che cercare di prevedere il prevedibile, e di reagire al meglio ai problemi via via che si presentino. Credo che si debba semplicemente sperare che la scienza riesca a ribattere colpo su colpo sinchè la guerra non sarà vinta. Nessuno può sapere se sarà presto o tardi, ma questa è, purtroppo la dura realtà. Anche perché non ci sono grandi alternative, o per meglio dire: ce n'è una sola, arrendersi e lasciare che la natura segua il suo corso. Ma non mi pare che sia nella natura dell'uomo né tantomeno nella nostra cultura. Dunque inutile sbeffeggiare gli scenziati o le istituzioni, serve solo a distruggere il morale e a renderci più vulnerabili



Grazie per il tuo rispetto.

Ma è stato sbeffeggiato un premio Nobel, anzi due.

E di certo non dalla gente alla quale tu ti riferisci, ma da quelli che predicano in una certa direzione "fatalista". E' questo che dà un po' fastidio. La scusa è che era impazzito.

Ci può stare, ma quando impazziscono solo quelli che la pensano diversamente, diventa crescentemente difficile credere sempre alla fatalità.


----------



## Dirty Harry (27 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grazie per il tuo rispetto.
> 
> Ma è stato sbeffeggiato un premio Nobel, anzi due.
> 
> ...


Un confronto tra chi si è comportato con minor rispetto verso chi la pensa diversamente implicherebbe effettivamente una competizione alquanto serrata. 
Si tratta però di una questione davvero oziosa.
L'errore gravissimo sta nel pretendere dalla dalla medicina di essere una scienza esatta; ma non lo è, e neppure è una scienza ma un arte. 
Tra cento anni rideranno di noi e delle nostre pratiche come noi ridiamo oggi dei segaossa medievali.
La medicina procede, ahinoi, per tentativi, come tutte le cose. Li chiamano esperimenti, e il metodo sperimentale è alla base di ogni ricerca.
Qui i tentativi sono riusciti anche piuttosto bene, i numeri dicono che è stato trovato un modo per poteggerci discretamente anche se non è perfetto - ma d'altronde come si dice la perfezione non è di questo mondo.
Poi non ci piacciono mascherine, distanze, ecc. e siamo giustissimamente stufi di dovrerci sacrificare. 
Ma questi sacrifici non sembrano (sempre numeri alla mano) capricci o frutti di losche macchinazioni (dove è il movente? chi ha il potere, al contrario, spinge perché si lavori, si produca e si consumi non certo per farci stare a casa!!!) ma il fatto che siano richieste (peraltro non da un Saddam Hussein o da un Gheddafi, ma da un governo che ha una maggioranza quasi bulgara in parlamento) non è colpa di altri se non del virus, che è - lui e non altri - il nemico con cui dobbiamo arrabbiarci (e non essendo possibile farlo, cerchiamo qualcun altro con cui farlo)
Contro di lui vanno rivolti impegno ed energie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io sono figlio di medico e in questo ambiente ci sono cresciuto caro mio. Tu non sai manco di che parli e stai pontificando e supponi che io sia un troglodita. Se tu invece, leggessi bene cosa ho scritto, tra l’altro in risposta ad un preciso commento, capiresti che mi riferivo al fatto che laureato non vuol dire sempre genio e competente. È chiaro o vuoi che ti faccia un disegnino. Da certi medici che conosco io, non mi farei mai toccare e lo dico con cognizione di causa.
> Io ti ho sempre stimato come utente ma su questo argomento è impossibile parlare con te, sei partito per la tangente completamente…


E se tu avessi letto i miei commenti senza partito preso sapresti che non faccio mai di tutta l'erba un fascio, che le eccezioni ci siano in tutti gli ambiti è la norma, ma quando il 90% della comunità scientifica sta da una parte io mi fido di quella parte e non la metto in dubbio perché in mezzo a loro c'è anche qualcuno che non merita stima


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Trovato il testimone per il booster



E' talmente plasticato e androidizzato che non capisco più se sia lui stesso, un clone, un imitatore o uno con la sua maschera di Carnevale.


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' talmente plasticato e androidizzato che non capisco più se sia lui stesso, un clone, un imitatore o uno con la sua maschera di Carnevale.


 Secondo me sarà immortale. O meglio, pure se dovesse morire non lo faranno sapere e lo sostituiranno con qualche replicante, robot, cyborg. Tanto siamo sulla buona strada a livello di transumanesimo. 

O può darsi pure che annunceranno la morte, un giorno, per poi gridare al miracolo ed al fatto che sia resuscitato (sempre sostituendolo con un replicante).


----------



## Raryof (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarà immortale. O meglio, pure se dovesse morire non lo faranno sapere e lo sostituiranno con qualche replicante, robot, cyborg. Tanto siamo sulla buona strada a livello di transumanesimo.
> 
> O può darsi pure che annunceranno la morte, un giorno, per poi gridare al miracolo ed al fatto che sia resuscitato (sempre sostituendolo con un replicante).


Probabile che gli tirino via tutti gli organi e li ficchino dentro in qualche altro corpo creato su misura (ovviamente più alto).


----------



## Sam (27 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarà immortale. O meglio, pure se dovesse morire non lo faranno sapere e lo sostituiranno con qualche replicante, *robot, cyborg*. Tanto siamo sulla buona strada a livello di transumanesimo.
> 
> O può darsi pure che annunceranno la morte, un giorno, per poi gridare al miracolo ed al fatto che sia resuscitato (sempre sostituendolo con un replicante).


Sì ma a quel punto parliamo di un'entità binaria o non binaria?
Perché dal punto di vista dell'identità di genere non lo è, ma in quanto computer sì.

O forse in quel caso avremo "nuovi" metri di valutazione, tipo l'essere o non essere Touring completo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2021)

*Per il nome Omicron sono state saltate due lettere.
Motivazione ufficiale: "Nu" ricorda troppo "New", e "Xi" è un cognome troppo generico.

In realtà si è evitato l'imbarazzo della "Variante Xi", che sarebbe stata associata al presidente cinese.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per il nome Omicron sono state saltate due lettere.
> Motivazione ufficiale: "Nu" ricorda troppo "New", e "Xi" è un cognome troppo generico.
> 
> In realtà si è evitato l'imbarazzo della "Variabile Xi", che sarebbe stata associata al presidente cinese.*



Ahahahahah l'unico nome adeguato fin dall'inizio!


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Novembre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Trovato il testimone per il booster


mi hanno detto che la fiala col vaccino del pres fosse di colore blu .... puo essere?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Novembre 2021)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> mi hanno detto che la fiala col vaccino del pres fosse di colore blu .... puo essere?



La casa farmaceutica in effetti è sempre Pfizer


----------



## admin (27 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Per il nome Omicron sono state saltate due lettere.
> Motivazione ufficiale: "Nu" ricorda troppo "New", e "Xi" è un cognome troppo generico.
> 
> In realtà si è evitato l'imbarazzo della "Variante Xi", che sarebbe stata associata al presidente cinese.*



Ma è gender fluid?!


----------

